# Fish Tank Light Times



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

When should you keep the tank lights on and off? I keep them on from 3:00 p.m. to about 7:00 a.m. I keep them off from 7:00 to 3:00


----------



## v-paw (Feb 17, 2013)

I keep them on during the day, 7-7 and off at night. I have plants in my tank so it need to be 12 hours. During the day so you actually see the tanks so it's pretty. Also the normal lighting of the room will still show up if you leave them off. So they get full darkness at night.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Well I like it at night because I have school during the day and don't have time to look at them during the day.


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

I have a timer so while I am at school the lights turn on around noon and then off around 11 at night. That way they are on for about 12 hours and they are on from the time I get home from school until I go to bed. The timer was pretty cheap and I found it at a pet store.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

You can also get timers cheap at Lowe's etc. I keep my lights on 10 hours a day. It saves a bit on electricity and the plants do fine. It helps keep algae at bay, too. Evidence is my icon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

mine are from about 8:30 to 9:00 and my fish are happy and my plants are thriving. For once haha. I killed duckweed, so this is an improvement.


----------

